# St. Kitts salt ponds?



## Flylikebrian (Sep 11, 2016)

Cast some gurglers in there and have a blast


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I've fished salt ponds and mangrove ditches all over the Caribbean, but never St. Kitts (yet) - gurgs and baitfish patterns catch snook and juvy poon everywhere. White, Brown, and Black will have you covered for every light/cloud situation. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Funny you mentioned that. I was down there with my wife about 3yrs ago and found out that fact on-line before I went down there. But once I got down there, I asked someone who seemed to know what was going on and he said those ponds were on the property owned by a condo assoc. and the golf course and not associated with the Marriott and you needed to be a guest or a resident to fish it. I also look into the the Great Salt pond on the south tip of the Island and it was nearly unfishable, so I nixed that as well. I ended up going to South Friars Bay and walking down the beach and casting bonefish type flies and small #4 clousers and catching a variety of misc small snapper and such on the darker coral bottom patches. I heard there were Palometas there (bucket list fish for me), but didn't see any (mostly on St Maartin tho). Finally went down to Cockleshell Bay and fished around the dock and caught snapper and then along the rocks on the right side (looking down on it from google satelitte). Caught more misc little stuff and was trying to get a parrot fish to eat (there is a few there), but was futile. When the tourist ship comes in, then that area gets screwed up with people!

All in all, St. Kitts was a disappointment as far as fishing goes. We took a tour around the entire island and that was more interesting than the fishing. Waters were interesting on the northern end of the island but rough and treacherous rocky shoreline and looked unfishable except from a boat. Most of the townships are dirty and in "ill repair" and there is a lack of "pride of ownership" around that island, except in the immediate Marriott area. Again, if you are staying at the Marriott, you might be able to get local help to get you to those ponds. Otherwise, you'd be hard pressed to do so. Half Moon bay looked good, but the winds and waves constantly pounded that beach and made it impossible to fish with a fly rod. Better winds were on the caribbean side of the island, or on the south side.

Also, be careful on that island. I wouldn't bring your best gear there (just a cheap backup rod) and keep an eye on your wallet. I heard that 70% of the islands income comes from cruise ships. So if it's an included stop on a cruise, take a tour of the island, go sit on a beach with your honey, drink a few adult beverages, break out a pack rod, make a few cast off to the side of all the people with some bonefish flies, to say you fished it, and then call it a day! 

If you are bouncing to any other Island around there, let me know since I've fished some other eastern Antilles islands.

Ted


----------

